# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  هل أنت ...من هؤلاء؟؟!!

## سارة بنت محمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تتوقعن أن أقول: انتظرونا!

لكن المفاجأة أنني سأقول: لا تنتظرونا رجااااء (ابتسامة)
لا تنسوا أن عليّ مستحقات لم أنته منها بعد!!

ثم إن هذا الموضوع سيدفع فيه من ينتظر ثمن الفضول!


إذن تجديد:

لا تنتظرونا!!

----------


## مروة عاشور

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

اللهم ارزقنا ما رزقت أشج عبد القيس..

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

> -- 102
> انتبه لطبيعة القارئ من حيث الرغبة في الاختصار والإطالة والتفصيل، والتململ من الإثارة والتشويق أو محبة ذلك وطلبه..الخ


^_^ (بتصرف يسير)

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اللهم ارزقنا ما رزقت أشج عبد القيس..


أظن حاجتك للأولى أشد ..فابتهلي : )
ويبدو أنني رزقت الثانية بدعواتك فترسخت لدي (انتظرونا) لهذا لن أضع ما عندي دفعة واحدة (ابتسامة)
ولكن......... رزق أيوب أوسع منهما  : )




> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سارة بنت محمد 
> -- 102
> انتبه لطبيعة القارئ من حيث الرغبة في الاختصار والإطالة والتفصيل، والتململ من الإثارة والتشويق أو محبة ذلك وطلبه..الخ
> ^_^ (بتصرف يسير)


الإجابة من وجوه:
1- المستشير المسكين له كل حق فهو واحد يستحق أن يتم ترضيته
أما القراء فرضاهم جميعا غاية لا تدرك..
2- لعلي لاحظت أن أختاي أم عبد الرحمن والتوحيد يعشقان "انتظرونا" فهما أول من يقتحم المشاركات أو فلنقل هما فقط من يشارك
 وأنا أحب رضاهم (ابتسامة بريئة)
3- هناك مستحقات عليّ لو لم أنته منهما أظن سيطبق علي عقوبات لا بأس بها
4- انتظرونا هذه المرة لها طعم مختلف فهي ليست (انتظرونا) بل هي : لا تنتظرونا !!
5- عندي علة قوية لن أعلنها 
6- هذا الموضوع لابد فيه من دفع ثمن لا بأس به فلن أناقش نفسي فيه لابد من عمل إعلانات ودعوة الأخوات لابد من حضور قوي ونقاش بناء سيكون عليكن اختيار السياق وعمل تباديل وتوافيق ...
7-هذا الموضوع بالذات له مذاق خاص وطابع لعله غير مألوف في المجلس ..لكنه.....
يتبع بإذن الله

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

يبدل المرء أثوابا كثيرة ويستخدم أقلاما عديدة


لكن يظل له ثوبا فضفاضا يشعر فيه بالراحة وأنه في بيته وعلى سجيته


ها أنا ذا أعود فأرتدي ثوبي المريح بعد طول غياب


ربما لا يعرف هذا الثوب أخواتي في الملتقى والمجلس العلمي، ربما لم يعرفن هذا الثوب باسمه "هل أنت من هؤلاء" 
ربما عرفوا بعض قصصه مفردة بعناوين مختلفة، وربما تناولن ما خرج من عباءته كوجبة كاملة ولم يعرفوها في الأواني ولم يروها وهي تنضج على الرمال الساخنة!


ولكن هناك من يعرف هذا الثوب بالتأكيد...وربما يحبه ويفضله مثلي!!






ها أنا ذا أعود لأسأل نفسي وأخواتي ...هل أنت من هؤلاء؟؟؟!!




رجاء لا تنتظرونا 
فالنضج على الرمال الساخنة يستغرق وقتا لا يتحمله إلا من يحب ناتج هذا الطعام ..............!!

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

> ها أنا ذا أعود فأرتدي ثوبي المريح بعد طول غياب


وأنا في شوق لمعرفة ذاك الثوب

----------


## ليلى الفهد

إختي ساره أسلوبك مشوق جدا جدا جدا ...

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> وأنا في شوق لمعرفة ذاك الثوب


ثوب من القطن طبعا 




> إختي ساره أسلوبك مشوق جدا جدا جدا ...


لا تؤنبي ضميري وتهيجي غضب الأخوات عليّ (ابتسامة)

لم أقصد التشويق 

يا جماعة أنا لسة ما بدأت الموضوع أصلا

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

أردتها مرآة...فكانت كذلك بفضل الله

فكثير منا يحسب أن فيه وقار الشيب...والحق أن أفعاله تؤذي بلا ريب

وكثير منا لا يرى قطرات الندى العطرة ... فيهملها حتى تصير : "كانت قطرة"

من رحم هذا الثوب خرج لكنّ 

قل إنني هداني ربي إلى صراط مستقيم

المرأة التي شيدت الصرح

أنت مجرد طالبة علم

إنكار ...منكر

طالبة علم مجدة جدا

داعية وطالبة علم

زواج ثان


وغير ذلك ......

وكما ذكرت لم تعهد أخواتي في الملتقى والمجلس الجلوس معي حول أواني الطهي ...أقص عليكن ومع النقاش والتعليق أدير السياق

ولكن الشوق لمثل هذا المجلس قد لاح، وبجميل عطره تدثر ثم فاح
قصص وعبر وعبرات...ولكن ستشتركن في توجيه السياق بما تجدن به من فوائد ودرر واستنباط لقصدي من القص

ستكون قصصي بإذن الله مرآة ...ترسم صورة كل سلوك قويم لنتبناه
وكل سلوك سقيم لنتلافاه

وليس التشويق مقصدي بقدر ما أطالب بعصف الذهن وجودة الطرح 
فالهدف أن ننظر لأنفسنا من الخارج ...تماما كالنظر في المرآة

ونتسائل ويجيب كل واحد فيما بينه وبين نفسه.....

هل ...أنت ....من ....هؤلاء؟؟؟!!

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

متابعة معكِ

----------


## طويلبة علم حنبلية

أقول ما قلتُ هُناك!! : ) سننتظر نُضجَ الحساء إن شاءَ الله ..

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

وأنا أقول  ما قلته لك هناك أيضا : )

وعلى الفضوليين إما البحث عن (هناك) أو الانتهاء عن الفضول : ))

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

يتسائل البعض
من أنتِ في القصة؟؟
وهذا السؤال مخالف لمضمون الموضوع وهدفه!

فإنما السؤال هل (أنت) -بالفتح والكسر- من هؤلاء؟؟
وليس السؤال هل كاتبة القصة من هؤلاء؟؟ : )

وأصدقكم القول ما قرأت رواية ولا كتاب ساعية في إقحام الكاتب في الأحداث!!
فتعجبت من السؤال والسعي

بل قد وصل الأمر ببعضهم بعد أن كتبت قصة (يوميات زوج مثالي وزوجة نكدية) إلى الرد والتعامل باعتبار أنني صاحبة القصة ولا شك وأنني - الزوجة المفترية - التي تكتب القصص لتشكو زوجها! ثم انتقل الحديث بعد ذلك إلى محاولة الشرح لهذه الكاتبة المفترية أن الحكم على المشاكل الزوجية لا يكون بعد سماع طرف واحد!!
حتى أنني اضطررت للتعليق ضاحكة من بين أسنان الغيظ: أن القصة ليست قصتي بالتأكيد!!

ربما يكون بعضنا بحاجة إلى قراءة ......عن (نحن) أتحدث!!

وربما يكون البعض بحاجة إلى تأمل أكثر في هدف الموضوع....أو أزيد في توضيح سؤالي بقصة قصيرة لأتسائل فيها:

هل أنت من هؤلاء؟؟؟؟

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

قصتنا الجديدة.....



أنا أرفض التعدد!!


عندما سمعت أن صديق زوجها يتمنى أن يزوجه أخته

لم تنتظر حتى تعرف موقف زوجها ولا تأملت في ما يريد

ولم تكن لتنتظر فهي تعرف زوجها جيدا وتعرف ميله الشديد للنساء وأنه لابد سيتزوج يوما!!

وها قد عاد الزوج إلى البيت فاستقبلته استقبالا حافلا........


يتـــــــــبع

----------


## لجين الندى

> لكن المفاجأة أنني سأقول: لا تنتظرونا رجااااء (ابتسامة)


ولكني أرى أنها أصبحت انتظرونا : ))

تذكرت أستاذة لي -حفظها الله حيثما كانت- عندما تعطينا سؤال لنبحث عنه
تقول ابحثوا عنه في كل مكان الا في كتاب كذا ..
وهي تقصد أن نبحث عنه في الكتاب الذي نهتنا عنه ..
وفي نهاية الفصل قالت لنا ضاحكة الانسان دائما هكذا
ألا ترون الطفل الصغير حين تقولون له لا تأكل الحلوى فإنه يأكلها
ولذلك حين أقول لا تبحثوا في كتاب كذا فإن الجميع يبحث في
الكتاب المنهي عنه .. ولست أقصد تشبيهكم بالطفل الصغير
ولكن الانسان بطبعه يحب الفضول 

والآن أرى سارة تقول لا تنتظرونا وكأنها تريد انتظرونا 
يبدو أن انتظرونا أصبحت توأم سارة : ))

واصلي يا حبيبة متابعين معك ..

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> ولكني أرى أنها أصبحت انتظرونا : ))
> 
> تذكرت أستاذة لي -حفظها الله حيثما كانت- عندما تعطينا سؤال لنبحث عنه
> تقول ابحثوا عنه في كل مكان الا في كتاب كذا ..
> وهي تقصد أن نبحث عنه في الكتاب الذي نهتنا عنه ..
> وفي نهاية الفصل قالت لنا ضاحكة الانسان دائما هكذا
> ألا ترون الطفل الصغير حين تقولون له لا تأكل الحلوى فإنه يأكلها
> ولذلك حين أقول لا تبحثوا في كتاب كذا فإن الجميع يبحث في
> الكتاب المنهي عنه .. ولست أقصد تشبيهكم بالطفل الصغير
> ...



مسكينة أنا ^_^

لم أقصد أبدا والله يتبع وانتظرونا (بكاء)

لكن كيف أخلص 10 قصص في مشاركة واحدة؟؟
طيب وشرح الأسماء كيف أخلص كل شيء في مشاركة واحدة؟؟
طيب وموضوع زاد الداعية كيف أنهيه في مشاركة واحدة؟؟

لما فتحت هذا كانت نيتي لا أبدأه قبل أن أنهي كل المستحقات القديمة لكن لم أستطع ^_^

فقلت لكم لا تنتظرونا يعني لما أنتهي أولا 

شفتي كيف أنا مسكينة (ابتسامة)

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

قبل أن أكمل القصة 

سؤال

هل تفضل أخواتي أن نرمز للشخصيات بحروف أم بأسماء؟ أو نترك الرمز مطلقا؟

ومن تقول أفضل الرمز أو اسم يقترح مباشرة الحرف أو الاسم

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> قبل أن أكمل القصة 
> 
> سؤال
> 
> هل تفضل أخواتي أن نرمز للشخصيات بحروف أم بأسماء؟ أو نترك الرمز مطلقا؟
> 
> ومن تقول أفضل الرمز أو اسم يقترح مباشرة الحرف أو الاسم



شكلي مش هكمل القصة 

مش ممكن بعد "يتبع" ألاقي تفاعل ولما أسأل سؤال تختفي الأخوات!!

----------


## ليلى الفهد

حبيبتي إنت فصلي القماش ونحن نلبسه

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> حبيبتي إنت فصلي القماش ونحن نلبسه


الأمر لله 

ولو أن التفصيل صعب مع الإحباط (ابتسامة)

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

> سؤال
> 
> هل تفضل أخواتي أن نرمز للشخصيات بحروف أم بأسماء؟ أو نترك الرمز مطلقا؟
> 
> ومن تقول أفضل الرمز أو اسم يقترح مباشرة الحرف أو الاسم


واللهِ لو كانَ لمُتابعٍ غيرُ مُنتظِمٍ الحقّ في الإجابة؛ فأنا رغمَ أنّ كيميائي الحبيبة كُلّها رمُوز- إلّا أنّنِي أكرَهُها فيما سواها (ابتساااامة)
أوكلتُكِ باقتراحِ الأسماءِ عنّي^^

وبالنّسبةِ ليُتبع وانتظرُونا بتُّ أكثرُ ما أُحبّ أن أراهُما، فمهما تغيّبتُ فلن أُحبَطَ بالكثيرِ ممّا قد لا أستطيعُ قراءَتَهُ جُملةً واحدة، إذن في الواقعِ يُتبع رحمةٌ بذوِي التّعقيدات (ابتسامة) 

والحقّ يُقال؛ منَ الكُتّابِ من أُعطِيَ بيانًا فلا يُملُّ حديثُهُ مهما طالَ: )

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

> قبل أن أكمل القصة 
> سؤال
> هل تفضل أخواتي أن نرمز للشخصيات بحروف أم بأسماء؟ أو نترك الرمز مطلقا؟
> ومن تقول أفضل الرمز أو اسم يقترح مباشرة الحرف أو الاسم


أفضل أسماء لأنها تعين على التركيز والمتابعة
لا أعلم الشخصيات المتواجدة بالموضوع ولذلك سأقترح عدة أسماء
جويرية - أمة الرحمن -  أمة المهيمن
عبد الرحمن - عبد الله - عبد المهيمن -  عبد الودود (اسم طفلي المستقبلي ^_^)

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

أنا أرفض التعدد!!

******
عندما سمعت أن صديق زوجها يتمنى أن يزوجه أخته

لم تنتظر حتى تعرف موقف زوجها ولا تأملت في ما يريد

ولم تكن لتنتظر فهي تعرف زوجها جيدا وتعرف ميله الشديد للنساء وأنه لابد سيتزوج يوما!!

وها قد عاد الزوج إلى البيت فاستقبلته استقبالا حافلا........
************


لم تكن (كريمة) من تلك الفتيات اللاهيات اللاتي لا يعرفن أين مصلحتهن
بل كانت تدرك جيدا أن أهم شيء للمرأة هو أن تتزوج ويكون لها بيت مستقر...
بيد أنها حينما اختارت (سمير) واشترط عليها أن تلتزم بحجاب سابغ، لم يكن اختيارها مبني على رغبتها في زوج (متدين) بقدر ما كانت ترى أنه (زوج مناسب) وأن ارتداء حجاب سابغ لن يكون عبئا عليها طالما أنها (زوجة) لها (بيت) مع (رجل مناسب) "يستطيع تلبية رغباتها.
أما (سمير) فكان الشرط الرئيسي لديه هو أن تكون جميلة جدا
بغض النظر عن مستواها الثقافي أو الاجتماعي أو "الديني"
وكان يفكر بطريقة "إن كانت غير ملتزمة بشرع الله، فيكفي أن أكسب فيها أجر بإعانتها على طاعة الله"

وتزوج الثنائي المذكور وعاشا فترة لا بأس بها من السعادة والراحة
لم يكدر صفوها إلا بعض المشكلات التي تحدث في كل بيت.

غير أن كريمة كانت تدرك جيدا أن زوجها لن يكتفي بامرأة واحدة.
وكانت تفكر بطريقة "أُفَضل أن يفعل زوجي ما شاء في نهاره وليله ثم يثوب إلى رشده ويعود لي وحدي بعد أن يفعل ما يشاء!!"
والواقع أن (سمير) لم يفكر يوما في اقتحام حرمات الله، ولم تكن ظروفه تسمح بالزواج مرة أخرى، ولكن لا تسير الرياح دوما بما يشتهي السَّفن!


يتـــبع بإذن الله بدون مطالبات بالمتابعة ^_^

----------


## أم حمزة الأندلسي

> غير أن كريمة كانت تدرك جيدا أن زوجها لن يكتفي بامرأة واحدة.
> وكانت تفكر بطريقة "أُفَضل أن يفعل زوجي ما شاء في نهاره وليله ثم يثوب إلى رشده ويعود لي وحدي بعد أن يفعل ما يشاء!!"
> والواقع أن (سمير) لم يفكر يوما في اقتحام حرمات الله، ولم تكن ظروفه تسمح  بالزواج مرة أخرى، ولكن لا تسير الرياح دوما بما يشتهي السَّفن!


سبحااان الله !!!
هذا رأي أكثر الزوجات البعيدات عن الله 
عافانا الله وإياكن 
تابعي بارك الله فيك ِ

----------


## مروة عاشور

بوركتِ




> يتـــبع بإذن الله بدون مطالبات بالمتابعة ^_^


هناك من يتابع في صمت
يدخل ليتعلم ويستفيد.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

أنا أرفض التعدد!!
******
عندما سمعت أن صديق زوجها يتمنى أن يزوجه أخته

لم تنتظر حتى تعرف موقف زوجها ولا تأملت في ما يريد

ولم تكن لتنتظر فهي تعرف زوجها جيدا وتعرف ميله الشديد للنساء وأنه لابد سيتزوج يوما!!

وها قد عاد الزوج إلى البيت فاستقبلته استقبالا حافلا........
************
لم تكن (كريمة) من تلك الفتيات اللاهيات اللاتي لا يعرفن أين مصلحتهن..
بل كانت تدرك جيدا أن أهم شيء للمرأة هو أن تتزوج ويكون لها بيت مستقر...
بيد أنها حينما اختارت (سمير) واشترط عليها أن تلتزم بحجاب سابغ، لم يكن اختيارها مبني على رغبتها في زوج (متدين) بقدر ما كانت ترى أنه (زوج مناسب) وأن ارتداء حجاب سابغ لن يكون عبئا عليها طالما أنها (زوجة) لها (بيت) مع (رجل مناسب) "يستطيع تلبية رغباتها...
أما (سمير) فكان الشرط الرئيسي لديه هو أن تكون جميلة جدا
بغض النظر عن مستواها الثقافي أو الاجتماعي أو "الديني"
وكان يفكر بطريقة "إن كانت غير ملتزمة بشرع الله، فيكفي أن أكسب فيها أجر بإعانتها على طاعة الله"

وتزوج الثنائي المذكور وعاشا فترة لا بأس بها من السعادة والراحة
لم يكدر صفوها إلا بعض المشكلات التي تحدث في كل بيت.

غير أن كريمة كانت تدرك جيدا أن زوجها لن يكتفي بامرأة واحدة.
وكانت تفكر بطريقة "أُفَضل أن يفعل زوجي ما شاء في نهاره وليله ثم يثوب إلى رشده ويعود لي وحدي بعد أن يفعل ما يشاء!!"
والواقع أن (سمير) لم يفكر يوما في اقتحام حرمات الله، ولم تكن ظروفه تسمح بالزواج مرة أخرى، ولكن لا تسير الرياح دوما بما يشتهي السَّفن!
[/]
*******
كان الاستقبال حافلا ..بما لذ وطاب من الطعام ..والنظرات الثاقبة..والأصوا  ت العالية!!
غير أن طبيعة (سمير) المغرقة في العواطف جعلت الموقف يمر سريعا
لكنه لم يدرك أن هذا الهدوء الظاهري هو لهيب مستعر تحت الرماد الذي ظن أنه أطفأ شعلتها بعواطفه..
إنها لن تهدأ بعد اليوم...قد ذهب الأمان والراحة وتكدر صفو حياتهما إلى الأبد..

ياله من ضيف ثقيل هذا النكد...إنه يتخير مجلسه على الصدور ومطعمه من الأعصاب والعقول...بعض الناس لا يحب طرده رغم قسوة وجوده وسوء وعوده...فياله من جليس سوء..لا يكتفي بطرد الحب والوئام ...بل يدعو أصحابه من شياطين الإنس والجن أن هلموا فيرتعون في النفس حتى لا يتركونها إلا خرابا... قد أتوا على ما فيها من أخضر الإيمان ويابس الإتزان..!

لم تلبث (كريمة) هادئة إلا قليلا ثم كشرت عن أنياب أعارتها إياها واحدة من ذوات الأنياب
فطالبت أن يكتب (سمير) بيت الزوجية باسمها فإنها لم تعد تشعر بأمن ولا أمان..وطلفتهما التي لم تتعد بضعة شهور لا تكفي في تقييد هذا الرجل اللعوب...فماذا إذن إن لم يكن القيد مالا؟؟!

رفض (سمير) وتدخل القريب والبعيد في المشكلة يحاول فك تلك المعضلة..
فياحسرتاه ثم يا حسرتاه..
أصرت المرأة على رأيها وركبت في سبيل ذلك كل صاعدة ونازلة
متعمدة على ما ترى من زوجها من جميل الغرام وكلمات الحب والعشق والهيام..تظن أنه لن يدعها ..كيف؟ لجمالها!

فلما صار الأمر مستحيلا لم يجد (سمير) غير الطلاق بديلا!
فطلق ولم يمض الشهر حتى تزوج وبذل المهر!

وصرخت (كريمة) وثارت وهاجت وماجبت وتوعدت وهددت وتوسلت وبكت..
وأبى (سمير) أن يعود فإنه قد أبغض حِنث الوعود..وها هي زوجته الجديدة لطيفة وأريبة تطيع بلا جدل وتتلطف بلا سأم لا تتدله بجمالها...فإن صاحبه الذي دله عليها قد أشار عليه بذات الدين ..تربت يداه

ولما لم تجد (كريمة) بدا ...وبدا لها الزواج ولابد
قبلت برجل ذي أزواج ثلاثة لتكون هي الرابعة..!

فهل من عبرة للمعتبر؟


******

أعيروني بعد هذي القصة أسماعكم ..فإن القصة التالية أشد تشويقا لكم ^_^

إن شاء الله

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

القصة الجديدة لأخواتي الحبيبات..

حسنا لابد من ممارسة شيء من التعذيـــ...احم أعني التشويق ^_^

 الآن اختفى...الآن تراه!!

قالت : الرجل وقلبه في يد المرأة كطفل صغير ..بل كلعبة من ألعاب هذا الطفل!
فقط تحتاج لخلع عباءة المحامي ونظارة عالم الفيزياء
عندها تتحول الزوجة لساحرة تتلاعب به..تخلب لبه عندها.....
الآن اختفى...ثم طرقعت أصابعها مرتين في الهواء وهتفت في مرح: الآن تراه ظاهرا..!
ماهو الذي اختفى..ما هو الذي تراه...؟؟! يالهذه المقدمة العجيبة!
******************************  ********

بناتي هلم هيا أنتظركم في غرفتنا المعتادة إنها قصة جديدة مشوقة وسعيدة ...بإذن الله
لا تتأخرن وأعد أنني لن أتأخر..بإذن الله
تأكدن من غلق الأبواب جيدا ..لا تسمحن بدخول الرجال 
إننا سنتحدث عن استراتيجيات قوية ..لا ينبغي للعدو أن يطلع على خطتنا
إنهم قد يتسللون..يسترقون السمع والنظر...لكن لا تقلقوا...سنتفقد الأبواب والنوافذ كل حين وعامة "هم" لن يفهموا شيئا سنتحدث بشفرة عالية جدا..
لا تفهمها إلا امرأة حقيقية تدرك أنها امرأة...!

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

من شفَقَتِي عليها الصّفحةُ المِسكينة زُرتُها، لكن مش هعتّبها تاني>>عذّبِي غيرِي يا أُمّة <<الفراشة طارت: )

----------


## مروة عاشور

> بناتي هلم هيا أنتظركم في غرفتنا المعتادة إنها قصة جديدة مشوقة وسعيدة ...بإذن الله


أسعدكِ الله في الدنيا والآخرة
لكن.. هل آتي معهن؟!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> من شفَقَتِي عليها الصّفحةُ المِسكينة زُرتُها، لكن مش هعتّبها تاني>>عذّبِي غيرِي يا أُمّة <<الفراشة طارت: )


ستأتين بإذن الله
 لن تستطيعي المقاومة ^_^





> أسعدكِ الله في الدنيا والآخرة
> لكن.. هل آتي معهن؟!


نعم ستجلسين بجواري مع سائر الجدات لكي نقص القصة معا...ألم أخبرك؟؟؟ (ابتسامة)
ثم إنك مشرفة يعني مسئولة عن عدم دخول الرجال إلى مجلس النساء ولست بحاجة لدعوة لتنفيذ مسئولياتك ^_^

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

الآن اختفى....الآن تراه!!

حسنا 
ها قد اجتمعنا مرة أخرى لنقص قصة جديدة...
قصة من؟

حسنا دعونا نسميها .."منال" ^_^

لم يكن ترف الخيار متاحا لدي...بل هو خيار أستاذتنا مروة عاشور..حين كتبت مقالتها...وبالمن  سبة فهي الاسم والشخصية الوحيدة الحقيقية في هذه القصة...فلا يخدعنهم قولي قلتُ وحاورتُ وناقشتُ...!

*******************

جلست (منال) أمام الجهاز يرى الناظر إليها في هذا الظلام كأن دخانا قد تصاعد من أذنيها وعينيها 

- ما بك يا فتاة؟ لماذا هذا الغضب؟؟
- أرأيت؟؟ واسمها على اسمي!
- من؟؟
- هذه المستشارة مروة عاشور!! ومقالتها الجديدة..أرأيت إنها تسخر منا معاشر البنات...أرأيت؟؟ ها قد سفهت أحلامنا ونعتتها بالأحلام الوردية....
ثم صرخت في غيظ...: وجعلت بطلة قصتها اسمها على اسمي!
- لكنها لا تعرفك!
- نعم لكن انظري للمقال، ياللقسوة! تريد أن تجعلنا يائسين بائسين نرى الحياة بمنظار أسود! 
لكن 
لااااااا لن نستسلم لهذه الكلمات ...سنظل نحلم كما نريد بالعواطف والأيام الجميلة..الزواج ليس شقاء كما يريدون أن يصوروه لنا 
إنها تنصر الرجال على النساء دوما..إنها تريد منا أن نتنازل عن حقوقنا في حياة وردية..

هدأت قليلا ثم قالت وكأنها في حلم: لعلها وصلتها استشارات بائسة بنت عليها هذا الفكر الخاطئ...عندما أمر بتجربتي الخاصة سأراسلها لأصحح لها هذه المفاهيم البائسة
إن تجربتي مع (أحمد) ستكون مختلفة عن كل تجربة لا أشك في ذلك لحظة...

لم أناقشها ..تركتها ..أعلم أنها لن تسمعني الآن...

وتزوجت (منال) و(أحمد)
ثم عادت إلى تناقشني....الآن ستستمع (ابتسامة)
فماذا حدث؟؟

يتـــبع فانتظرونا بإذن الله قريبا نعود لكم بـــــــــــ
باقات الزهور قد كتبت على أوراقها القصة..بمداد العبير!

ملحوظة: رابط المقال في اسمه أعلاه!

----------


## مروة عاشور

يا خوفي!




> إنها تنصر الرجال على النساء دوما..


اتهمتُ بذلك قبل خمسة أعوام : (




> يتـــبع فانتظرونا بإذن الله قريبا نعود لكم بـــــــــــ
> باقات الزهور قد كتبت على أوراقها القصة..بمداد العبير!


ياله من تشويق!
في الانتظار ..

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

"منال"
دائمًا ما أرى الكُتّابَ يستخدمُونَهُ لصاحبةِ الدّورِ غيرِ الطيّب!

اللّي عندُه منال فهوَ في نعمةٍ عليهِ أن يشكُرَ ربّهُ علَيها... والدّليل:
صديقَتِي المُقرّبة منال مثالٌ يُحتَذَى بهِ في الذّوقِ والأخلاق، والخالةُ منال زوجةٌ وأمٌّ رائِعة ونعمتِ القُدوةُ هيَ،
ومُعلّمتي منال لطيفةٌ جدًّا ووديعة، ومُعلّمتي الأُخرَى منال أيضًا طيّبةٌ كريمة... فشو قصّتُكُم معَ هذا الاسم الجميل؟

 سامَحَكُم ربّي!

>>رأيتُ اسمًا أُحبُّهُ على الباب، وقرأتُ التّعليقَ لأُضطرَّ اضطرارًا^^ لقراءةِ المُحتَوى كي أعلمَ سببَ مقالِها>> هُزمنا للأسف : )

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> يا خوفي!
> 
> اتهمتُ بذلك قبل خمسة أعوام : (
> 
> ياله من تشويق!
> في الانتظار ..


لا تخافي
أنا هنا للدفاع عنك ^_^
أخبريني فقط من قال لك أي شيء...فلدي قبضة من حديد...أحم أقصد يعني...
 أعني سأشرح لها خطأها  بلطف ^_^




> "منال"
> دائمًا ما أرى الكُتّابَ يستخدمُونَهُ لصاحبةِ الدّورِ غيرِ الطيّب!
> 
> اللّي عندُه منال فهوَ في نعمةٍ عليهِ أن يشكُرَ ربّهُ علَيها... والدّليل:
> صديقَتِي المُقرّبة منال مثالٌ يُحتَذَى بهِ في الذّوقِ والأخلاق، والخالةُ منال زوجةٌ وأمٌّ رائِعة ونعمتِ القُدوةُ هيَ،
> ومُعلّمتي منال لطيفةٌ جدًّا ووديعة، ومُعلّمتي الأُخرَى منال أيضًا طيّبةٌ كريمة... فشو قصّتُكُم معَ هذا الاسم الجميل؟
> 
>  سامَحَكُم ربّي!
> 
> >>رأيتُ اسمًا أُحبُّهُ على الباب، وقرأتُ التّعليقَ لأُضطرَّ اضطرارًا^^ لقراءةِ المُحتَوى كي أعلمَ سببَ مقالِها>> هُزمنا للأسف : )


أي خدمة 
بالطبع منال هنا فتاة طيبة مهذبة خلوقة أصلا 
لا تقلقي الاسم بخير إن شاء الله ^_^

----------


## فجر الأقصى

^ــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــ^ 
جميــــــل ماشاء الله تم حجز مقعد دون انتظار التأكيد عليه ^ـــــ* 
بارك الله فيك

----------

